# Pc-Kaufhilfe



## Hyourinmaru (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche atm ein bischen Hilfe bei dem Aufbau meines zukünftigen Rechners, da ich dort auch nicht wirklich gut bescheid weiß. 
Ich liste erstmal die Sachen auf was mir wichtig ist:


Hauptsächlich spiele ich MMO´s oder andere Onlinespiele wo viele Personen auf einen Fleck sind daher sollte der Rechner in diesen Momenten nicht ruckeln, laggn etc.
Wichtig ist mir auch noch das ich ihn später auch noch gut aufrüsten kann
Notebook´s kommen nicht in frage
Der Preis ist fürs Erste egal obwohl es natürlich gut ist sich so billig wie möglich zu halten.. Da kann man dann aber später immer noch gucken allerdings ist mir nicht wichtig das ich Games wie Crysis, Far Cry etc spielen kann da mich diese Games eh nicht interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lautstärke des Rechners ist mir in letzer Zeit imenz wichtig geworden da sich meiner anhört wie en Staubsauger :/
Laufwerk, Maus, Tasta könnte man weglassen (wenn möglich)
Natürlich habe ich mich auch schonmal selbst erkundet und bin dann auf diese Seite gestoßen.

www.one.de
Dort dachte ich dann an den 600€ Rechner (direkt auf der Startseite runterscrollen, zimlich in der mitte) ohne das Laufwerk dann für 590€ *g*
Wie schon gesagt bin ich nicht so Erfahren da drinn und wollte hier mal nach fragen ob es sich lohnen würde und der meine Ansprüche gerecht wird.

Hoffe ich habe bis jetzt alles untergebracht was man wissen muss und das es jemand gibt der mich bei meinen ersten Rechnerkauf unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg Hyo


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

http://www.xmx-shop.de/shop/product_info.p...3a2364fd3a3cea9

Denke mald u meinst den hier, für 600 Euro eine Wasserkühlung ist schon etwas hart, da man auch nicht weiß wie Laut die Rechner bei one sind, da es aber eine Wasserkühlung ist, könnte es ja nicht allzulaut sein, trotzdem stellt sich die Frage, was ist das für eine?, für 50 Euro wird die bestimmt net leiser sein als Lüfter. Dazu die Grafikkarte, die ist wirklich nicht besondesr toll für ein 600 Euro PC, da gehört schon eine GTX260 oder GTX275 dazu. Aber lass dich mal am besten von painschecks beraten, der kennt sich damit bestens aus.


PS: Sollte ein Betriebssystem dabei sein und soll er zusammengebaut geliefert werden oder möchtest du ihn selbst bauen und hast du vielleicht Wünsche nach einem bestimmten Gehäuse?


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2009)

Vergesst alles bei XMS oder One.de, was eine Wasserkühlung hat. Das sind die letzten Billigteile. Ein Kumpel von mir wollte auch nicht hören. Nach einen Jahr durfte ich die Wasserkühlung ausbauen. Die Pumpe war schon im Neuzustand übelst am rattern, nach wenigen Monaten hatte er nur noch Probleme. 

Eine brauchbare Wasserkühlung fängt bei 250 Euro an, alles andere ist Bockmist.

Edit: Wenn es leise sein soll, dann würde ich selbst was zusammenstellen. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielst, dann Wasserkühlung. Wenn es billiger sein soll, dann Luftkühlung. Ich hab mir auch ein Silent-System mit Luftkühlung gebaut. Wenn man die richtigen Komponenten verbaut, dann ist das machbar.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

auf jeden Fall selbst zusammenstellen! One.de/XMX.de verbaut nur Schrott. Was man über diese tolle Wasserkühlung im Liquidluxx oder von Klos liest, ist furchtbar. Die taugt garnichts, und ist dazu laut wie Hölle. Ansonsten bieten sie nur "Original Intel zertifizierte Kühler" an, was schlichtweg die boxed sind, welche genau so wenig taugen.


Klos hat absolut recht. Auf jeden Fall selbst zusammenstellen.


Btw Klos, schickes Bildchen. Aber so richtig erkennen kann ich es nicht, hast du mal nen Link in groß?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

Diese Asetek Wasserkühlung ist nicht zufällig genau die selbe wie die CorsairH50,oder?(http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2009/test_corsair_h50_fluessigkeits-cpu-kuehler/8/)
Die wurde nämlich von Asetek gebaut und da würde es ja naheliegen, dass sie einfach nur den Namen ausgetauscht haben^^

EDIT: Sieht auch ähnlich aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

also mal ehrlich: wenn Pumpe und AGB im Kühler untergebracht sind, dann kann der ganze Mist nix taugen. Außerdem werden dann die Schwingungen der Pumpe dank Verschraubung direkt an das Mainboard und weiter ans Gehäuse weitergegeben. Folge => Laut! Außerdem taugt da ein gescheiter Luftkühler einiges mehr und ist dabei noch leiser.

Die Temperaturen beim CB-Test sind zwar nicht schlecht, trotzdem kann das Ding einfach nicht viel taugen, das glaub ich nicht bei dem Preis.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2009)

Jop, diese Billigteile sind Bockmist pur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Wasserkühlung ist ja sicherlich was tolles, aber wenn, dann muss das Ding auch was taugen. Und da wird es eben teuer.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Ein genaues Budget und was alles gekauft werden muss wäre natürlich super zu wissen , dann könnte man auch was zusammenstellen.. :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich: wenn Pumpe und AGB im Kühler untergebracht sind, dann kann der ganze Mist nix taugen. Außerdem werden dann die Schwingungen der Pumpe dank Verschraubung direkt an das Mainboard und weiter ans Gehäuse weitergegeben. Folge => Laut! Außerdem taugt da ein gescheiter Luftkühler einiges mehr und ist dabei noch leiser.
> 
> Die Temperaturen beim CB-Test sind zwar nicht schlecht, trotzdem kann das Ding einfach nicht viel taugen, das glaub ich nicht bei dem Preis.



Naja Corsair wollte ja auch keine Highend-Wakü zusammenstellen, die noch dazu unhörbar ist. Sie hatten nur das Ziel die besten Luftkühler zu schlagen, und das haben sie ja fast geschafft.
Zulegen würd ich sie mir aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bockmist pur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube du magst das Wort oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

die Frage ist nur, wann die Pumpe mit lärmen beginnt, weil billige Lager etc verbaut wurden.

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, dass ein guter CPU-Kühler für ne WaKü (Heatkiller 3.0) schon fast soviel kostet, wie die ganze WaKü, dann kann da was nicht stimmen. 

Wenn man eine Wasserkühlung möchte, und in den Kreislauf wirklich _nur_ die CPU einbinden will, dann muss man mit mindestens 170€ rechnen, wenn es gut sein soll eher 200-250€. Wenn dann noch Board und GPU dazu kommen, dann steigt es schnell auf 350-450€, nach oben hin sind fast keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Hyourinmaru (17. August 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht wo ihr die Nummer mit der Wasserkühlung her habt ^^" Also bei dem Rechner denn ich meinte is ne ganz normale Luftkühlung mit drinne



painschkes schrieb:


> _Ein genaues Budget und was alles gekauft werden muss wäre natürlich super zu wissen , dann könnte man auch was zusammenstellen.. :-)_



Also ich will demnächst mit WAR anfangen und demnach sollte das Game shcon flüssen darauf laufen..
Budget sollte nich über 1000 liegen, ich würd sagen so zwischen 600 bis 800€ würde ich schon ausgeben.. 
Was alles gekauft werden muss.. Hmmm.. Nunja en Monitor würd ich mir extra kaufen, Maus + Tasta brauch ich auch nicht und en Laufwerk muss auch nicht sein..
Ich hatte mir "einfach" nur ein Rechner vorgestellt mit dem ich WAR und Games die etwas darüber liegen flüssig spielen kann ^^"

Lg Hyo


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Ab 800 Euro kannst du wirklich jedes Game flüssig spielen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich genau 800 Euro, inklusive Zusammenbau :>


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesen http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/ wenn es darum geht, dass sein System leise sein soll, bzw wären dann nicht auch andere Gehäuselüfter interessant?


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Für nen Silent PC durchaus empfehlenswert ;-)

Gehäuselüfter gibts ja auch einige leise.._


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Für nen Silent PC durchaus empfehlenswert ;-)
> 
> Gehäuselüfter gibts ja auch einige leise.._




War mehr auf deine Zusammenstellung bezogen, da der TE hier schon schrieb, dass ihm ein leiser PC wichtig wäre ;-)


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Ich hab doch garnichts zusammengestellt °_°_


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich hab doch garnichts zusammengestellt °_°_




ach mann... bei euch beiden besteht auch immer akute verwechslungsgefahr ^^


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ich würde nie wieder AMD und ATI (sind ja beide AMD xD) kaufen^^


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

gibst dafür auch einen grund? ich hab ati und amd und es läuft spitze , könnt garnicht besser laufen


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder AMD und ATI (sind ja beide AMD xD) kaufen^^



Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Man musste bloss auch mal einen Kommentar ablassen , lasst euch davon nicht abschrecken/beeinflussen ;-)_


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

also ich hatte schlechte erfahrungen mit one.de gemacht! muss aber jeder selber feststellen, halten sich ja schließlich am markt.
das beste ist wenn du dir alle einzelteile zuschicken lässt und dir den rechner selber zusammenbaust, für bis zu 1500€ lässt sich da schön nen super gaming pc zusammenstellen. da brauchst dann auch nicht son zeug wie wasserkühlung, lohnt sich eh erst bei einem rechner der über 2500€ kostet.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder AMD und ATI (sind ja beide AMD xD) kaufen^^



Warum?
Erstmal zur CPU:
Ich hatte Jahrelang zuvor AMDs in meinen PCs verbaut und war eig. auch recht zufrieden. ^-^
Aber als ich letzten Winter meinen neuen PC zusammengebastelt hab, dachte ich mir, ich probier mal die Konkurenz aus... ich probier Intel aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja, seitdem bin ich fasziniert von Intel und AMD genießt nurnoch ein Schattendasein.
Nicht nur von der Leistung her, auch vom übertakten gehts bei Intel wesentlich weiter als bei AMD. Zudem sind sie kühler =)

Zur Grafikkarte:
Naja, vorher auf nVidia gesetzt... jetzt mal AMD/ATI ausprobiert.
Zwei 4870x2 im Crossfire. Eine muss ich deaktivieren, damit bei Spielen die Microruckler mich nicht nerven. Die Leistung von einer reicht - zumindest bei Spielen - locker. Zum Rendern sind beide zusammen auch klasse, bis eine Abraucht.
Es ist erschreckend.. unter Windows, ohne das man was macht (Win7) sind die beiden so bei 70-80°C, bei Spielen geht eine bis auf 110-120° hoch.
Das Rendern meines Videos hat natürlich eine absolute Dauerbelastung und bei 130°C steigen die Karten aus. Leider ist die eine mehr ausgestiegen als sie sollte: Durchgeraucht trotz notabschaltung o.o"
Ebenfalls vermisse ich die Kompatibelität zu den Spielen. Für ATI muss man meist bis zum Patch warten, damits glatt läuft. GTA IV ging ja als Meilenstein ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher mein Fazit:
Umstieg von AMD zu Intel hat sich massig gelohnt =)
Umstieg von nVidia zu ATI war ein Griff ins verstopfte Klo =(

Nira ^.-

Edit:
Wobei ich AMD/ATI loben muss:
Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich niiie kalte Füße ^___^


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

das kommt immer drauf an was du für eine hardware bei den jeweiligen herstellern kaufst/verbaust, amd hat seine vorzüge ganauso wie intel, nur von mischsystemen rate ich ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Beim Mainboard setz ich immer auf ASUS, genauso wie beim Speicher auf Corsair und Festplatten Western Digital. =D
Grafikkarten zumeist auf Sapphire, wobei ich hier keinen Favoriten hab. (gainward geht aber zu fix kaputt und XFX... nein danke^^)
Bei den Netzteilen bin ich von BeQuiet! überzeugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soundkarten sind von Creative und das ganze Zubehör wie Tastatur, Maus, Headset von Logitech. ^.^

Nira =P


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

na da hat aber einer geschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Warum?
> Erstmal zur CPU:
> Ich hatte Jahrelang zuvor AMDs in meinen PCs verbaut und war eig. auch recht zufrieden. ^-^
> Aber als ich letzten Winter meinen neuen PC zusammengebastelt hab, dachte ich mir, ich probier mal die Konkurenz aus... ich probier Intel aus.
> ...


Das waren die alten Phenoms die sich kaum übertakten liessen und ordentlich geheizt haben. Bei den neuen Phenoms, und auch bei den alten Athlons, ging/geht das wessentlich besser.



Niranda schrieb:


> Zur Grafikkarte:
> Naja, vorher auf nVidia gesetzt... jetzt mal AMD/ATI ausprobiert.
> Zwei 4870x2 im Crossfire. Eine muss ich deaktivieren, damit bei Spielen die Microruckler mich nicht nerven. Die Leistung von einer reicht - zumindest bei Spielen - locker. Zum Rendern sind beide zusammen auch klasse, bis eine Abraucht.
> Es ist erschreckend.. unter Windows, ohne das man was macht (Win7) sind die beiden so bei 70-80°C, bei Spielen geht eine bis auf 110-120° hoch.
> ...


Damit hättest du rechnen müssen, wenn du dir ne Dual-Gpu Karte kaufst. Wenn du dir zwei GTX 295 kaufst wirst du keine Unterschiede feststellen. 

Dass, die Karte durch gerucht ist, hat entweder was mit der Belüftung oder etwas damit zu tun, dass die Karte schon kaputt war als du dsie bekommen hast. Das kann auch nVidea passieren.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> nur von mischsystemen rate ich ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Was ein Schwachsinn , hab jetzt etwa seid nem Jahr nen E8400 (Intel) mit einer 4870 (ATI/AMD) und keinerlei Probleme.._


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

wie gesagt kommt ja auf die teile an, die zeit und die erfahrungen haben aber gezeigt das es MEISTENS nicht sinnvol ist sich ein mischsystem zu bauen/erstellen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt kommt ja auf die teile an, die zeit und die erfahrungen haben aber gezeigt das es MEISTENS nicht sinnvol ist sich ein mischsystem zu bauen/erstellen.


Nein.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Und die Gründe sind..?_


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt kommt ja auf die teile an, die zeit und die erfahrungen haben aber gezeigt das es MEISTENS nicht sinnvol ist sich ein mischsystem zu bauen/erstellen.



Was meinst du denn mit Mischsystem?


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Er menit zB. Nvidia-Grafikkarte und AMD-CPU oder umgekehrt.._


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

ich begründe dies aufgrund meiner erfahrungen und mit nichts anderem.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> na da hat aber einer geschmack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Während andere Frauen extrem auf Ihr aussehen achten, achte ich darauf... XDD



Hans schrieb:


> Damit hättest du rechnen müssen, wenn du dir ne Dual-Gpu Karte kaufst. Wenn du dir zwei GTX 295 kaufst wirst du keine Unterschiede feststellen.
> 
> Dass, die Karte durch gerucht ist, hat entweder was mit der Belüftung oder etwas damit zu tun, dass die Karte schon kaputt war als du dsie bekommen hast. Das kann auch nVidea passieren.



Die nVidiakarten sind wesentlich kühler und vom Kühlkonzept wesentlich ausgereifter. Die haben oben und unten ein Loch =D
Die ATI-Karten haben nen stink normalen lüfter und zwischen beiden Karten ist ein 2mm spalt für Luft. In der Front presst ein 160mm Lüfter immer neue Luft direkt auf die Karten, da diese bis in den HDD Schacht reichen, wo noch zwei 1TB Platten im Raid0 Platz finden müssen. eine dritte Festplatte ist in das Diskettenschachtdingen ausgewichen xD aber die läuft sogut wie nie.

Meine CPU ist auch übertaktet (4x ~4Ghz) und läuft ohne Probleme.
Genügend Kühlung ist da, dass Problem liegt an dem Kühlkonzept der Grafikkarten... =(

Edit:


Magnor84 schrieb:


> ich begründe dies aufgrund meiner erfahrungen und mit nichts anderem.


Es ist klar, das man auf einen AMD-Chipsatz (ich rede jetzt von der Northbridge) keine nVidiakarte knüppeln sollte.
Das ist so wie Lego und Duplo.. ein Duplobaustein passt auf Lego - aber halt nicht perfekt =D

Nira o.o"

PS:
Ja ich habe mit Duplo und Lego gespielt und hab erfahrung =)


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Joa , hab ich schon beim ersten mal verstanden - ich möchte nur wissen was du für Erfahrungen gemacht hast damit wir das nachvollziehen können.._


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

achso ich bau seit 10 jahren rechner zusammen. deswegen halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Was verbaust du dann bei Intel? Die Intel GMA? XD


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

also wenn du War spielen willst würd ich dir davon abraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Die Unterschiede dort sind nur messbar. Man wird beim spielen keinen Unterschied merken. Und eine Nvidia auf einem AMD Chipsatz ist die momentan schnellste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

welche wär das?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> welche wär das?


Ich meine es war 790GX mit einer Gtx 260.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

das mainboard basiert ja glaub ich auch auf der nvidia technology, aber der markt wandelt sich ja eh gerade wieder.
aber stimmt hast recht ich glaub dir wenn du sagst das die sehr gut mit einander arbeiten! aber die günstigere variante und auch nicht verachtenswerte wäre eine ATI Radeon HD Reihe 4800 (bis 250&#8364 (GTX 260- 340&#8364; glaub ich)


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Mensch - warum muss hier eigentlich immer alles in so alberne Diskussionen ausarten?

CPUs - Intel vs. AMD. Klar - Intel hat die leistungsstaerksten CPUs auf dem Markt. Aber die kosten auch entsprechend. Und bei den meisten Anwendungen die fuer uns von Interesse sind (Gaming?) schneiden die neuen AMD-PhenomII-CPUs super ab. Klar - die X2-Serie oder auch die PhenomI-Serie waren nicht so toll. Aber ich kauf mir heute auch keinen VW weil die in den 50ern so toll waren. Und wer behauptet, dass sich die PhII-CPUs schlecht uebertakten lassen, der muss schon ganz fest die Augen schliessen und "Das ist aber meine Meinung" vor sich hin brabbeln.

GPUs - NVidia vs. ATI. Auch hier liegt AMD (momentan) von der reinen Rechenleistung her hinten. Aber auch hier gilt, dass man von ATI sehr gute Karten zu einem sehr guten Preis kaufen kann. Wie warm die Teile werden haengt ja vor allem davon ab, wie gut sie gebaut sind, wie genau sich die Hersteller ans Ref-Design halten oder ob sie eigene Sachen umsetzen. Gerade wenn man zwei Heizkoerper wie die X2-Karten im Crossfire laufen laesst muss man halt auch darauf achten, dass die anstaendig gekuehlt werden. Wenn man das nicht tut, soll man bitte nicht sinnfrei auf den GPU-Hersteller schimpfen. Ich pack ja auch keinen Passivkuehler auf einen i7 (weil der boxed-Kuehler so laut ist) und beschwer mich dann, dass das Teil abraucht. Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich bevorzuge auch NVidia-Karten - aber solche "Begruendungen" sind einfach unfair gegenueber den Herstellern.

Und was "Mischsysteme" anbelangt: Schnulli. Glaubt denn wirklich jemand, dass z.B. zwischen der Northbridge- und der GPU-Abteilung von AMD mehr als Interface-Beschreibungen und Dokus ausgetauscht werden? Das sind doch keine 3-Mann-Buden wo sich der NB-Entwickler mit dem GPU-Entwickler zum Mittag trifft und dabei festlegt wie toll alles zusammen spielen wird. Der Punkt wo man wirklich darauf achten muss, dass alles zusammen passt ist, wenn man Crossfire oder SLI nutzen will. Dann muessen freilich die GraKas zum Board passen. Fuer ein "normales" System ist das ziemlich schnuppe.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mensch - warum muss hier eigentlich immer alles in so alberne Diskussionen ausarten?


Damit wir die Zeit auf arbeit rumbekommen. =)



Ogil schrieb:


> CPUs - Intel vs. AMD. Klar - Intel hat die leistungsstaerksten CPUs auf dem Markt. Aber die kosten auch entsprechend. Und bei den meisten Anwendungen die fuer uns von Interesse sind (Gaming?) schneiden die neuen AMD-PhenomII-CPUs super ab. Klar - die X2-Serie oder auch die PhenomI-Serie waren nicht so toll. Aber ich kauf mir heute auch keinen VW weil die in den 50ern so toll waren. Und wer behauptet, dass sich die PhII-CPUs schlecht uebertakten lassen, der muss schon ganz fest die Augen schliessen und "Das ist aber meine Meinung" vor sich hin brabbeln.


Meine letzten CPUs von AMD war noch die Athlon XP Reihe und Athlon64 - darauf bezog ich meine Vergleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ogil schrieb:


> GPUs - NVidia vs. ATI. Auch hier liegt AMD (momentan) von der reinen Rechenleistung her hinten. Aber auch hier gilt, dass man von ATI sehr gute Karten zu einem sehr guten Preis kaufen kann. Wie warm die Teile werden haengt ja vor allem davon ab, wie gut sie gebaut sind, wie genau sich die Hersteller ans Ref-Design halten oder ob sie eigene Sachen umsetzen. Gerade wenn man zwei Heizkoerper wie die X2-Karten im Crossfire laufen laesst muss man halt auch darauf achten, dass die anstaendig gekuehlt werden. Wenn man das nicht tut, soll man bitte nicht sinnfrei auf den GPU-Hersteller schimpfen. Ich pack ja auch keinen Passivkuehler auf einen i7 (weil der boxed-Kuehler so laut ist) und beschwer mich dann, dass das Teil abraucht. Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich bevorzuge auch NVidia-Karten - aber solche "Begruendungen" sind einfach unfair gegenueber den Herstellern.



Die sind alles andere als Unfair.
Wenn ich als Hersteller nicht in der Lage bin eine Grafikkarte zu bauen, die unter normalen Bedingungen - d.h. im ATX/BTX Gehäuse mit Front und Rearlüfter - keinen Hitzeschlag bekommt, habe ich versagt (auch im SLI/Crossfire)!
Das Referenzdesign ist ja schon so konzepiert, dass zwischen zwei Grafikkarten im Crossfire ein minimaler Spalt ist - das geht auch besser!
Für mich ist es fast sogut wie egal - Goldstatus bei Mindfactory ist einfach porno =)

Und mal ganz davon ab vergleichst du meine zwei Standardkühler mit einem von dir selbst draufgebastelten passivkühler, was total sinnfrei ist. WEnn müsstest du bei ner CPU auch den Standardkühler von Intel nehmen und wenn da die CPU abraucht, ist der Hersteller dran schuld -> Garantie zählt hier.

Nira


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Hersteller nicht in der Lage bin eine Grafikkarte zu bauen, die unter normalen Bedingungen - d.h. im ATX/BTX Gehäuse mit Front und Rearlüfter - keinen Hitzeschlag bekommt, habe ich versagt (auch im SLI/Crossfire)!



Die Standardkühler reichen vollkommen aus um die Grafikkarte vor dem Tod zu bewahren. Ok ich hatte noch keine 4870X2, aber die ist auch mit einem ausreichendem Kühler ausgestattet. Wenn jede Karte der Reihe überhitzen würde, denke ich dass es mehr Beschwerden und die Karten auch wieder aus dem Handel genommen werden würden.



Niranda schrieb:


> Das Referenzdesign ist ja schon so konzepiert, dass zwischen zwei Grafikkarten im Crossfire ein minimaler Spalt ist - das geht auch besser!


Den Abstand zwischen den Grafikkarten legt nicht AMD/ATI fest, sondern der Mainboardhersteller.
Wenn du natürlich ein Board kaufst, bei dem die beiden PCIe-Steckplätze so nahe beisammen liegen, dann bist du auch selbst Schuld wenn die Grafikkarte durchbrennt. Bei ein paar mm/cm Abstand würde mich das nicht wundern, und da brauchst du nicht AMD die Schuld geben sondern eher dem MB-Hersteller, bzw. noch eher dir.
Als Beispiel wie es anders geht kannst dir mein Mainboard ansehen: 3xPCIe zwischen denen genügend Platz ist. Also würde ich den obersten und den untersten fürs Crossfire verwenden und hätte kein Problem mit der Belüftung.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die sind alles andere als Unfair.
> Wenn ich als Hersteller nicht in der Lage bin eine Grafikkarte zu bauen, die unter normalen Bedingungen - d.h. im ATX/BTX Gehäuse mit Front und Rearlüfter - keinen Hitzeschlag bekommt, habe ich versagt (auch im SLI/Crossfire)!
> 
> Das Referenzdesign ist ja schon so konzepiert, dass zwischen zwei Grafikkarten im Crossfire ein minimaler Spalt ist - das geht auch besser!
> Für mich ist es fast sogut wie egal - Goldstatus bei Mindfactory ist einfach porno =)


Dann solltest Du aber gegen den Hersteller der GraKa wettern und nicht gegen den Hersteller der GPU. Denn wie Du sicher weisst gibt es da ja doch grosse Unterschiede. ATI gibt zwar ein Referenz-Design vor (welches auch variable Parameter enthaelt und sicher auf die "normalen" Situationen und nicht "Crossfire" optimiert ist) - aber in welchem Masse die Hersteller das umsetzen ist freilich eine andere Sache. Und auch wenn man theoretisch jede Karte im Crossfire-Verbund betreiben kann, so finde ich doch nicht jede dafuer geeignet (ich wuerde fast sagen keine mit Standart-Kuehler). Das gleiche wuerde ich allerdings auch von den NVidia-Karten sagen. Wobei hier sicher auch die Positionierung der PCIe-Buchsen auf dem Motherboard eine Rolle spielt. Ein Slot mehr oder weniger Platz dazwischen macht schon einen grossen Unterschied was die Kuehlung anbelangt.



> Und mal ganz davon ab vergleichst du meine zwei Standardkühler mit einem von dir selbst draufgebastelten passivkühler, was total sinnfrei ist. WEnn müsstest du bei ner CPU auch den Standardkühler von Intel nehmen und wenn da die CPU abraucht, ist der Hersteller dran schuld -> Garantie zählt hier.


Ok - nicht ganz passend. Aber da die von Dir beschriebene Konfiguration nicht so ganz dem Standart entspricht (freilich moeglich, sicher auch vorgesehen - aber sicher nicht ueblich) muss man halt auch da mit was non-Standart-maessigen vergleichen. Vielleicht waere Uebertakten-mit-Boxed-Kuehler ein besseres Beispiel gewesen.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Im Prinzip ist das doch wie mit allem im Leben. Ein Mensch bildet sich sein Urteil anhand eigener Erfahrungen. Durch diese prägt sich dann ein mehr oder weniger gutes Bild. Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Autos. Mein Vater hatte früher nur Probleme mit seinen Opel. Er würde sich nie wieder einen kaufen und schwört jetzt auf Toyota. Ich hatte früher nur Probleme mit meinen Ford. Ich würde nie wieder Ford kaufen. Mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater hatte seinen Ford ewig und hatte auch nie Probleme damit.

Verrecken kann dir heutzutage immer etwas. Und gerade wenn es um Computer geht, dann kann es auch mal sein, daß man Probleme hat, die einen zur Verzweiflung bringen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, weil das ganze einfach inzwischen derartig komplex geworden ist, daß da einfach leicht auch Schwierigkeiten auftreten können. 

Ich persönlich z.b. schwöre auch auf Nvidia. Weil ich einfach niemals bisher Probleme mit einer Nvidia-Karte hatte. Und mein nächstes System wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder ein Intel werden. Weil ich im Moment zwei Intel-Systeme am laufen habe und es absolut nichts zu beanstanden gibt. Kein Freeze, kein Absturz, nichts.

Wobei man Prozessor mäßig schon sagen muss, daß Intel im Moment einfach vorn ist. Der Phenom II ist zwar ganz gut, aber kann mit dem Core2Quad nur gleichziehen, weil er einen bei weitem höheren Takt hat. Also, Intel hat mit dem Core2Duo oder Core2Quad schon super Arbeit geleistet, da kann man einfach nichts sagen. Und Nehalem ist sowieso eine Klasse für sich.

Aber wie Ogil schon sagte, auch ein 940er Phenom II hat im Moment wirklich genug Power. Und den bekommst du halt schon für 140 Euro hinterhergeschmissen und das ist wirklich ein verdammt guter Preis. Preis-/Leistungssieger ist für mich deswegen auch AMD. Aber wenn es Highend sein soll, dann gibt es da einfach nur Intel. Einen Gamer-PC mal außen vor gelassen, denn hier ist einfach die Graka entscheidend.
Ob ich da jetzt einen CoreI7 920, einen 9550 Quad oder einen 940er Phenom einsetze, die reichen einfach schlicht alle dicke und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

Naja wenn du hier die ATI 4870X2 und die vergleichbare 295 GTX nebeneinander siehst ist der Temperaturunterschied nicht gerade nennenswert... lediglich ists schade, dass kein wirklicher Belastungstest gemacht wurde sondern "nur" Warhead am laufen war, evtl. geht das Verhältniss dann krasser auseinander.

Schimpfen über ATI könntest du lediglich, wenn du nun 2 295er GTX einbaust und diese dann deutlich kühler laufen würden. 
Bei AMD gebe ich dir zumindest auf Basis der alten Modelle recht, die waren einfach kacke. Die neuen sind Preisleistungstechnisch wirklich interessant, wenn sie auch mich nicht vollends überzeugen, da sie kaum einen leistungsschub zu der alten Intel-Reihe Core2Q bringen und das trotz neuer Technologie.

Wenn ich schon Grafik rendern will oder sonst anspruchsvolle Aufgaben für meinen PC habe, dann würde ich auch zu speziallösungen greifen, gerade für Grafik und Vidiobearbeitung gibt es Grafikkarten, die einer CF oder SLI -Lösung von Spielegrafikbeschleunigern deutlich überlegen sind.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Es ist trotzdem ein Standard, egal wie weit die Grakas auseinander liegen. Wenn dazwischen nur ein PCI-Steckplatz ist oder 3 Steckplätze... die Entfernungen sind Standardisiert (ATX/BTX).
Wenn ich als Hersteller (ich meine jetzt die Position von AMD/ATI) etwas rausbringe mit Referenzdesign muss ich doch zumindest die Fälle abklären, die im Standardfall auftreten. Und diese sind halt meistens wei Karten direkt untereinander. nVidia war schlau, indem sie den Multi-GPU-Karten ein loch auf der Unterseite verpassen - so bekommen logischerweise beide Karten genügend Luft, egal wie sie gesteckt sind - somit hat nVidia alle Standardfälle gegenüber AMD/ATI erfolgreich abgedeckt - und das mit dem Referenzdesign.
Dass der Hersteller der Karte (z.B: Sapphire, die sich ans Referenzdesign halten) nichts dafür kann, ist klar.
Man brauch auch nur in entsprechende Foren schauen, z.B. PCGames, im Grakaforen. Bei komplikationen mit iwelchen spielen muss ich zumeist ati lesen. 

Von der Preis/Leistung her red ich ja garnicht und lass das auch außen vor. Ich vertrete nur meinen Standpunkt mit meinen Erfahrungen.{punkt}

Zudem finde ich es immer lustig zu sehen, wie AMD/ATI immer Intel und nVidia hinterherziehen, bestes Beispiel ist ja bei den Grafikkarten:
nVidia bringt eine mit DirectX 11 unterstützung raus - als erster.
AMD/ATI wird 100%ig eine DX11 Karte nach nVidia rausbringen, mit DX*11.1* unterstützung. So tun, als wären sie was besseres mit ihrem DX x*.1*, was total schwachsinnig ist xD

Nira =)

Edit:
@Yaggoth: Klar gibt es Systeme, die nur zum Rendern gedacht sind. Ich machs aber Hobbymäßig, zocke mit dem PC, surf im Netz und programmiere bisschen dadrauf.
Die beiden ATI 4870x2 Karten habe ich insgesamt für 400&#8364; bekommen. Das war damals im Winter, wo eine soviel kostete. Allerdigns ohne Treiber und ohne zubehör, nur die Grakas an sich - aber ich hab dafür die hälfte gesparrt. Ansonsten hätte ich auch eine genommen, da ich damals schon wusste, das es mit den Microrucklern im Quad-betrieb zum Gamen nix taugt. Im Dualbetrieb (eine Karte) merk ich jedoch keine Microruckler.
Die zweite Aktivier ich daher auch nur zum Rendern bzw allgemein für aufwendige Berechnungen - einfach nur um Zeit zu sparen.
(~5 Minuten FullHD video in 1080p, bei 30FPS dauert mit einer Karte ca. 6-9 Stunden (je nach Bildgeschehen), mit zwei Karten grade mal 4-5 Stunden)


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

Also in dem Punkt muss ich eindeutig Niranda recht geben. Die ATI-Karten sind im Referenzdesign flach, bei den Nvidia ist der Kühler angewinkelt. Dadurch bleibt ein SLI-System in der Regel kühler als ein CF-System. Warum das ATI nicht auf die Reihe bekommt ist mir ein Rätsel.

Und wenn ich bedenke, dass meine Karte schon so 110°C erreicht hat (Kühler war aber auch verstaubt), dann will ich garnicht wissen, wie das im CF mit dem Teil ist. Da hat Nvidia eindeutig die besser Lösung.
Wäre ich nicht günstig an die Karte gekommen, hätte ich auch eine Nvidia gekauft.

Aber Nirada: Aktuell sieht es doch aus, dass ATI die erste DX11-Karte rausbring?! Soll doch in 3 Wochen schon soweit sein.


----------



## Ceek (18. August 2009)

Sorry Nira, aber jetzt muss ich dir mal widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste GraKa mit DirectX 11 Support wird wohl am 10.9. von ATi gelauncht

Edit: Ich habe auch aktuell eine GTX 260 (65nm) im PC drinnen und meine war auch schon ein RMA Fall. Ist einfach nach ca. 3 Monaten durchgebrannt und mein Gehäuse ist mit 4 Lüftern belüftet, 2 rein, 2 raus.
Außerdem gab es auch bei Nvidia ein Temp Problem, trotzdem bin ich mit meiner (neuen) GraKa sehr zufrieden - sowas kann halt immer wieder mal passieren.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich es immer lustig zu sehen, wie AMD/ATI immer Intel und nVidia hinterherziehen, bestes Beispiel ist ja bei den Grafikkarten:
> nVidia bringt eine mit DirectX 11 unterstützung raus - als erster.
> AMD/ATI wird 100%ig eine DX11 Karte nach nVidia rausbringen, mit DX*11.1* unterstützung. So tun, als wären sie was besseres mit ihrem DX x*.1*, was total schwachsinnig ist xD



AMD hatte z.B. den ersten richtigen Quadcore und ATI die erste MultiGPU-Karte.
In ein paar Wochen bringen sie angeblich auch die ersten DirectX11-Karten auf den Markt, und nVidia hat da glaub ich noch nicht einmal etwas angekündigt, also denke ich kaum das die noch schnell was vor AMD reinquetschen^^

Aber letztenendes ist es doch wurscht wer was eher auf den Markt bringt oder wer mehr Leistung hat, bzw. weniger kostet. Es hängt immer wieder von der Meinung eines jeden einzelnen ab.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> AMD hatte [...] die erste MultiGPU-Karte.



Ich glaube nicht Die erste Multi-GPU Karte von ATI war die 3870x2, Nvidia hatte Multi-GPU schon bei der GeForce 7950GX2




Rethelion schrieb:


> Aber letztenendes ist es doch wurscht wer was eher auf den Markt bringt oder wer mehr Leistung hat, bzw. weniger kostet. Es hängt immer wieder von der Meinung eines jeden einzelnen ab.


dem stimme ich vollkommen zu


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht Die erste Multi-GPU Karte von ATI war die 3870x2, Nvidia hatte Multi-GPU schon bei der GeForce 7950GX2



Ach mist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

Hier denke ich, dass sowohl AMD als auch (AMD) ATI schneller neue Technologien auf den Markt bringt, allerdings sind die Intel und Nvidia-Lösungen meist durchdachter und halten (leistungstechnisch) länger... siehe die core2Q, die immernoch ganz oben mitspielen...
Hier sehe ich eher den Knackpunkt, was bringt mir nen neuer CPU der genau so gut ist wie ein 2 Jahre alter von der Konkurrenz und das gerade in einem so schnellen Markt wie dem Hardwaremarkt ;-)

Jedoch warte ich immernoch auf den Belastungstest von 2 295er GTX im SLI... ob die auch abrauchen (trotz anderer Referenzkühlung).


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Jedoch warte ich immernoch auf den Belastungstest von 2 295er GTX im SLI... ob die auch abrauchen (trotz anderer Referenzkühlung).



Nicht warten, sondern selber kaufen und dann ein Review fürs gemeine Volk veröffentlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

gibt es von der GTX295 Karten, die vom Referenzdesign abweichen? (WaKü ausgenommen)


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

klar gib mir eben deine kontonummer und die blz und dann bestelle ich da was feines ^^ 


PS: bin mir da unsicher, habe aber noch keine andere als das Referenzdesign gefunden...


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ok das mit den DX11 karten weis ich nicht, ich weis aber (weibliche Intuition), das ATI eine DX 11.1 rausbringen WIRD!! xDD

Und waren nicht schon die Riva-Karten "SLI"-Fähig?^^


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht Die erste Multi-GPU Karte von ATI war die 3870x2, Nvidia hatte Multi-GPU schon bei der GeForce 7950GX2


Nana - wer hat's erfunden? WEDER Ati noch NVidia. 3Dfx hatte die ersten Multi-GPU-Karten und waren wohl auch die ersten die SLI unterstuetzten.

Und ja - wenn es einen D3D11.1-Standart geben sollte wird den ATI wahrscheinlich wieder mit Karten unterstuetzen. Und auch wenn D3D10.1 freilich kein riesiger Schritt war wuesste ich nicht, was daran so laecherlich sein sollte. Oder updatest Du Deine Software nur, wenn sich was vorm Punkt aendert?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Werden eigentlich sofort Einsteiger Karten für 100 Euro kommen oder dauert das noch ein bisschen?


----------



## Hyourinmaru (18. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die Zusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ich schon gesagt hab will ich mich am besten so billig halten wie möglich und da ist dann meine Frage ob man da eventuel nch ein bischen einsparen kann. Wie schon gesagt will ich bzw brauch ich jetzt nicht einen Rechner mit dehm ich die derbsten Spiele spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Not kann ich später sprich in nem Jahr oder so denn nochmal Aufrüsten und gut ist.
Und was halten eigentlich die anderen von dem Rechner? Wie ja schlisslich nichts Falsch machen ^^

Und nochmal zu der Lautstärke des Rechners. Jemand hat eine seite genannt mit so edel-grafikkarten ( Sorry hab mir den Namen jetzt nicht gemerkt :/ ). Ich schätze mal ein "neuer"
Lüfter wird mir schon wie en Ameisenfurz vor kommen im gegensatz zu der Lautstärke von meinen Rechner ^^" Also so viel ist dort dann doch nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Hyo

Ps.: Was Spamt ihr eigentlich meinen Fred zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ksch ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und ja - wenn es einen D3D11.1-Standart geben sollte wird den ATI wahrscheinlich wieder mit Karten unterstuetzen. Und auch wenn D3D10.1 freilich kein riesiger Schritt war wuesste ich nicht, was daran so laecherlich sein sollte. Oder updatest Du Deine Software nur, wenn sich was vorm Punkt aendert?


Nenn mir eine Anwendung, die von 10.1 gebrauch macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ auch von 9.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner meinung nach wurde nur sowas hinzugefügt wie

```
if(dxversion == 10.1){
	// echo "Juhu, du hast 10.1!!!11";
}
```


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

Hyourinmaru schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke des Rechners ist mir in letzer Zeit imenz wichtig geworden da sich meiner anhört wie en Staubsauger :/




Ok, hatte mich nur an deinen Eingangspost gehalten ;-) Stimmt schon, da du den neuen Rechner wohl kaum sofort auslastest, wird da kaum ein Lüfter so hoch drehen, dass du den Staubsauger zurückwünscht, allerdings sollte schon über einen Gehäuselüfter nachgedacht werden... es wird schon manchmal sehr warm im Sommer ^^

Na klar kann man da noch was sparen, Prozessor eine Kategorie runter, günstigeres Gehäuse, "nur" 2 GB Ram und später nochmal 2GB dazukaufen, die Geforce 260 GTX anstatt der 275er, den rechner selber zusammenbauen, günstigeres Netzteil (auf eigene Gefahr)... und schwups bist du gut und gerne 150-200 Tacken weniger los.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Der PC ist so eig. ganz gut, allerdings würde ich noch einen CPU Kühler draufpflanzen, weil die Boxed-dinger echt fürn A**** sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Der PC ist so eig. ganz gut, allerdings würde ich noch einen CPU Kühler draufpflanzen, weil die Boxed-dinger echt fürn A**** sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar sind sie nicht so gut wie richtige kühler, aber das tun was sie solln machen sie trotzdem ..meine cpu ist mit boxed kühler auf 42 grad bei 10h dauerzocken , vll auch mal 46 grad


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich sofort Einsteiger Karten für 100 Euro kommen oder dauert das noch ein bisschen?


Unwahrscheinlich. Bisher hat zumindest NVidia immer zuerst High-End-Karten rausgebraucht und das wird wohl auch diesmal wieder so sein. Und bei ATI wird es wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein. Die Idee ist ja immer, dass man denen, die das Neueste wollen, erstmal so viel Geld wie moeglich abnimmt.



Hyourinmaru schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu der Lautstärke des Rechners. Jemand hat eine seite genannt mit so edel-grafikkarten ( Sorry hab mir den Namen jetzt nicht gemerkt :/ ). Ich schätze mal ein "neuer"
> Lüfter wird mir schon wie en Ameisenfurz vor kommen im gegensatz zu der Lautstärke von meinen Rechner ^^" Also so viel ist dort dann doch nicht nötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja - musst Du letztlich selbst wissen. Bissl einsparen koennte man noch bei der CPU (also z.B. nur einen 940er statt einem 955er oder gar einem X3 statt einem X4 - was ich allerdings nicht machen wuerde) und bei der GraKa (z.B. eine ATI 4870 - die deutlich guenstiger aber freilich auch weniger leistungsfaehig ist).


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> klar sind sie nicht so gut wie richtige kühler, aber das tun was sie solln machen sie trotzdem ..meine cpu ist mit boxed kühler auf 42 grad bei 10h dauerzocken , vll auch mal 46 grad



ich ging dabei eher auf die lautstärke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

die ist auch sehr leise bei meinen phenom 2 x4 940 =) , also ich hör das teil kaum, bzw garnicht :/


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Auch immer eine Frage, was man sonst noch im Rechner hat. Was nuetzt der super-leise CPU-Luefter wenn die GraKa vor sich hin blaest oder das Netzteil pfeift?


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Auch immer eine Frage, was man sonst noch im Rechner hat. Was nuetzt der super-leise CPU-Luefter wenn die GraKa vor sich hin blaest oder das Netzteil pfeift?



da hast natürlich auch recht , ich mein endweder mang eht komplett auf silence (was mehr kostet) ode rman lässt es so wie es ist , weil von der kühleistung reicht boxed locker (naja nicht bei allen cpu's , da gibst auch ausnahmen). Und so laut sind die heutigen lüfter nicht mehr , finde ich. wenn ich mein 2,5 jahre alten pc mit dem neuem hier vergleiche , wo alles nur standard lüfter drinne sind , dann sind das welten .


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Also, DirectX 10.1 wahr performance-technisch schon was wert. Nur hatte es halt kaum einer implementiert. Assasins Creed hatte es anfangs und die ATI-Karten mit 10.1 waren dann aufeinmal mal eben 20% schneller unterwegs bei der Kantenglättung.

Und dann wurde es plötzlich wieder entfernt und von Seiten der Entwickler hörte man, daß sie es aufgrund eines Bugs wieder entfernen mussten.
Ein Bug, von den niemand (mich eingeschlossen) etwas gemerkt hatte. 

Böse Zungen behaupten hier, Nvidia hätte da die Finger im Spiel gehabt. Und ich halte es auch nicht für so unwahrscheinlich. Nvidia ist mächtiger als ATI und das ist auch meiner Meinung nach der Grund, warum sie bessere Treiber haben. "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"!

Meiner Einschätzung nach sind die einfach oft näher am Geschehen, während ATI oft hinterlaufen muss. Geld regiert die Welt, so siehts einfach mal aus.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Auch immer eine Frage, was man sonst noch im Rechner hat. Was nuetzt der super-leise CPU-Luefter wenn die GraKa vor sich hin blaest oder das Netzteil pfeift?



Ihr solltet wisen, dass sich die Lautstärke addiert.
Sofern bringt ein Leiser CPUlüfter was, auch wenn das Netzteil pfeift und die Grafikkarte ein Orchester nachahmt


----------



## Hyourinmaru (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - musst Du letztlich selbst wissen. Bissl einsparen koennte man noch bei der CPU (also z.B. nur einen 940er statt einem 955er oder gar einem X3 statt einem X4 - was ich allerdings nicht machen wuerde) und bei der GraKa (z.B. eine ATI 4870 - die deutlich guenstiger aber freilich auch weniger leistungsfaehig ist).



Wie schon gesagt hab ich nicht ganz so viel Ahnung von den ganzen Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn es vlt. nichts ausmacht könnte man es dann en bischen begründen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gutgore schrieb:


> Und so laut sind die heutigen lüfter nicht mehr , finde ich. wenn ich mein 2,5 jahre alten pc mit dem neuem hier vergleiche , wo alles nur standard lüfter drinne sind , dann sind das welten .



Mein Rechner müsste jetzt ca 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Ich glaube bald sogar 6 Jahre und da kann mann sich dann vorstellen was ich unter leise verstehe x)

-Hyo


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ihr solltet wisen, dass sich die Lautstärke addiert.



Da das wahrscheinlich Deine Meinung und damit nicht anfechtbar ist, werde ich jetzt nicht anfangen von Schallwellen, Ueberlagerung und Ausloeschung, Frequenzabhaengigkeit und all dem anderen objektiven Schnickschnack zu schreiben. Schliesslich ist es Deine persoenliche Erfahrung, dass laut + laut = ganz laut ergibt.

PS - um es einfach zu halten: Lautstaerke addiert sich bei passender Phase. Allerdings dann auch nicht einfach, sondern ueber eine etwas kompliziertere Formel. Das heisst, dass 2 Luefter mit ja 30dB sich nicht zu 60dB sondern zu (aus der Luft gegriffenen) z.B. 35dB addieren. Wenn da nebenher ein Orchester mit 60dB blaest wird man den Unterschied nichtmal wahrnehmen.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS - um es einfach zu halten: Lautstaerke addiert sich bei passender Phase. Allerdings dann auch nicht einfach, sondern ueber eine etwas kompliziertere Formel. Das heisst, dass 2 Luefter mit ja 30dB sich nicht zu 60dB sondern zu (aus der Luft gegriffenen) z.B. 35dB addieren. Wenn da nebenher ein Orchester mit 60dB blaest wird man den Unterschied nichtmal wahrnehmen.



Prinzipiell ist es aber so, das ein lauterer Lüfter den leisen nicht überdeckt, sondern beide zusammen lauter werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also für einen perfekten Lüfterbetrieb beachten:
> 
> * Lüfter sind erst bei unter 600rpm praktisch unhörbar
> --> per Lüftersteuerung oder Kabeldrossel die Spannung auf 7 Volt bis am besten 5 Volt senken
> ...


----------



## Hyourinmaru (19. August 2009)

Nochmal ne Frage:
Gibt es eventuell ne Site wo ich den Rechner der schon gepostet worden ist selbst mal zusammen stellen kann? Am besten mit Preisen und "Bilder" ( für das Case ) 

Danke im Vorraus 
Lg Hyo


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2009)

_Wenn er dann zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen soll (weil du es selbst nicht kannst/dir nicht zutraust) dann Hardwareversand.de

Sonst wären auch noch : Mindfactory.de , hoh.de , Alternate.de , usw. zu empfehlen :-)

Poste dann aber , wenn du dir was zusammengestellt hast bitte nochmal ein Bild / die Teile damit wir drüberschauen können :-)_


----------



## Hyourinmaru (19. August 2009)

Super danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd mich gleich mal dran machen wenn ich Pause hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2009)

_Mach das :-)

Der vorteil an Hardwareversand ist halt das die dir für 20€ den PC zusammenschrauben , was bei Alternate & Co nicht der fall ist. Wenn du das aber selbst machst ist der Shop dir überlassen :]_


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2009)

Hyourinmaru schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Zusammenstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, da kann man noch viel sparen. 

Wenn du einen Phenom II mit AM2+ Board nimmst und DDR2-Speicher, dann sparst du dir bestimmt schon mal an die 60 Euro.
Ist dann fast genauso schnell, aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so ideal, wenn du in ein paar Jahren mal aufrüsten möchtest. Wäre mir aber jetzt nicht so wichtig.
Einen neuen Sockel wird es bis dahin dann wahrscheinlich eh schon wieder geben und DDR3-Ram wird man dann hinterher geschmissen bekommen.
Ist also zu vernachlässigen, wie ich finde. 

Ansonsten kannst du beim Netzteil auch noch 40 Euro sparen. Und beim Gehäuse gehen noch ca. 30 Euro. Ist halt alles eine Frage des Anspruches.
Ein BeQuiet Dark Pro gehört für mich zu den besten Netzteilen, habe es auch selbst. Aber wenn das Geld bei dir knapp ist, dann tut es da auch schon weniger.

Und bei der Grafikkarte reicht wie Ogil schon sagte auch eine 4870 oder GTX260. Mit denen kannst du aktuell auch alles spielen. Ist halt auch wieder eine Frage des Anspruches an grafische Qualität und wie lange das ganze halten soll. Wobei einer GTX275 auch bald die Luft ausgeht, wenn eine GTX260 mal zu langsam sein sollte.


----------



## Hyourinmaru (19. August 2009)

So hab mich jetzt mal an den Seiten versucht und bin kläglich gescheitert O.O
Kam mit hardwareversand.de gut klar und wollte erstmal den Rechner von Falathrim nachbaun und dann Später en bissl an dem Preis pfeilen allerdings bin ich an der Grafikkarte gescheitert.. Die die in der Zusammenstellung steht hab ich dort nicht gefunden :/

Und mit denn anderen Seiten kam ich gar nicht klar.. Auf Mindfactory.de zb konnte man nur bestimmte Teile auswählen die zb bei one.de.

Aber ich versuch mich später zu hause nochmal  in Ruhe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

die PC-editoren auf den Seiten sind meist etwas buggy... wenn du die teile einfach so in den warenkorb legst funktioniert es...

bevor du selbst am preis feilst nenn lieber ein neues buget und lass klos, painchkes, fala oder sonst einen der hier schon gute zusammenstellungen gepostet hat daran puzzlen...


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2009)

_Ich verlink dir mal alle Teile (ist aber nicht Fala´s Zusammenstellung sondern mal fix eine von mir) : 

CPU :  Phenom II 955
Kühler :  Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Laufwerk :  LG GH22NS40
Netzteil :  Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W
RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 1333 CL7
Graka : MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr
Gehäuse :  Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade
Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Festplatte :  Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB
Zusammenbau :  Zusammenbau

macht bei mir -> *792,47 &#8364;*

_


----------



## Kaldreth (19. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> die PC-editoren auf den Seiten sind meist etwas buggy... wenn du die teile einfach so in den warenkorb legst funktioniert es...
> 
> bevor du selbst am preis feilst nenn lieber ein neues buget und lass klos, painchkes, fala oder sonst einen der hier schon gute zusammenstellungen gepostet hat daran puzzlen...



Naja buggy ist das falsche Wort, bei Hdv ist man der Meinung, dass man für z.B. eine GTX260 verbaut mindestens ein 700W Netzteil benötigt!

Sprich wenn du schon ein 500W NT ausgesucht hast, zeigt er dir die Grakas nicht mehr an, die nach Meinung von HDV mehr Saft brauchen. Wählst du zunächst die Grafikkarte aus, zeigt er dir bei der Auswahl des Netzteils nur NT ab 700 Watt an... deshalb einzeln suchen und in den Warenkorb legen!


----------



## Hyourinmaru (19. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich verlink dir mal alle Teile (ist aber nicht Fala´s Zusammenstellung sondern mal fix eine von mir) :
> 
> CPU :  Phenom II 955
> Kühler :  Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
> ...



Soa hab jetzt hier en bissl rum gepfeilt..

Laufwerk hab ich mal abgezogen da ich hier noch eins liegen habe.

Dann gefällt mir das Gehäuse nicht wirklich :/ Aber da ich mir jetzt nicht sicher war welche ich mir nehmen kann ( da, schätze ich mal, nicht in jedes Gehäuse jedes Motherboar passt ) wollte ich hier nochmal nach fragen wo man sieht welche man für das jeweilige Motherboard auswählen kann.
Festplatte brauch ich auch nicht wirklich en Tb mir würden schon 500Gb reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Somit wäre ich dann wieder pi*daumen um die 60€ billiger dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Hyo


----------



## Gutgore (19. August 2009)

normale festplatten kosten heutzutage kaum noch was , von preis=leistung ist man billiger mit 1tb , beim gehäuse musst halt schaun das es ein atx gehäuse ist (atx ist die form des mainboards) , bzw ich hab das selbe mainboard und es ist hamma


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2009)

_CPU :  Phenom II 955
Kühler :  Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Netzteil :  Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W
RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 1333 CL7
Graka : MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr
Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Festplatte :  WD Cavier Blackl 640GB
Zusammenbau :  Zusammenbau

Gehäuse suchst dir einfach hier eins was dir gefällt und vom Preis her passt raus ->  Klick mich!

_


----------



## Hyourinmaru (21. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _CPU :  Phenom II 955
> Kühler :  Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
> Netzteil :  Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W
> RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 1333 CL7
> ...



So ein Gehäuse hab ich mir nun auch ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider kann ich mir denn Rechner doch erst in ca. 2 Monaten holen :/
Bis dahin lass ich den Rechner am besten mal so stehen und bedanke mich bei allen für die Hilfe.
Vlt. ändert sich in den 2 Monate ja sogar noch ein bissl was am Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg Hyo


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

in 2 Monaten auf jeden Fall nochmal fragen, da bekommst du wahrscheinlich schin ne DX11-Karte für den Preis.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Jup , dann einfach den Thread nochmal nach oben pushen oder einen neuen aufmachen , ende des Monats gibts auch nen Sticky-Update :-)_


----------



## Hyourinmaru (21. August 2009)

Super ich meld mich dann nochmal in diesen Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AH eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Betriebssystem. 
Was würdet ihr bei diesem Rechner nehmen XP oder Vista? 
Meine Meinung zu Vista ist so lala :/ Nur ich hab gehört das XP nur 3,xx gb RAM unterstützt.
Könnte ihr das bestätigen oder wie sieht das dort aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg Hyo


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Wenn du XP da hast dann nimm XP bis Windows 7 erschienen ist.

Sonst würde ich dir zu Vista Home Premium 64bitraten mit so nem "Umsteigecoupon"..




Vista ist schon seid ewigkeiten nichtmehr "schlecht"..ich nutze es jetzt etwa 1Jahr und hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.. :]_


----------



## Hyourinmaru (21. August 2009)

Also XP hab ich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also kann ich mit XP die volle Leistung des Rechners ausschöpfen?


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Nein , man sagt "nur" 3.25-3.5GB - aber bis du dann Windows 7 hast sollte es keine Probleme geben :-)_


----------

